# My B12



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

I just installed a 5sp, but figured id revamp the suspension, brakes, wheels and tires all at once  








Its got AD22VF brakes n powerslot rotors, with help from Greg Vogel











suspension is Ground Control coilover kit with 350/250 springs, and KYB AGX struts. i used KN13 SE swaybars with poly bushings up front. it still needs minor tweaking, but the car handles great. the car has a generic b13 front stress bar and Active Tuning rear bar. 

wheels r buddy club P2 15x7 with toyo rubber. 

interior is hard to make out, but its got Sport Coupe SE seats, tach cluster, pulsar power mirrors n steering wheel...


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

mmmmm do you have larger pics?


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

Yeah looks nice, bigger would be cool


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

how many miles on her?, she looks good man !


----------

